# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Einscan-S 3D scanner >  Hardware problem or not ???

## airguy

Hi guys , i noticed the following :
The focus of one of the cameras is not correct, meaning that i'm not getting correct scan data ???
Please find attached photo of the problem.
Also  the same camera i noticed that is a bit loose and if you touch it moves  a bit . The other camera is steady and very well attached.
Do i have a problem or this is the way is meant to be ???
Thank you for any responses .

focus.jpglens.jpg

----------


## 24c

Hi *Airguy*,

Definitely should not be like that, as both my camera images are generally well focussed, and my camera lenses don't appear to move either with slight finger pressure.
However, when I detached my scanner from the stand and was rotating it to investigate designing a new clamp for it, there was little bit of a movement inside. Something was slightly loose in there, but I'm not taking it apart, as I don't want to void any warranty.

Mike
PS Is that a total screen shot? I've never seen the black cross on a white background.

----------


## wachuko

At least it was an easy fix.   :Smile:

----------


## 24c

Congrats on the easy fix, but even better *airguy*, the sensible option was explored by Shining3d & *Alfred-t-s*, in that they let you open it up, and that way you aren't involved in posting and logistics delays 8)
They also get to identify the fault sooner, so not letting anymore slip through the net.. win win for everyone  :Big Grin: 

Mike

----------

